# Text mit Gimp in Spline umwandeln



## GeorgK (18. April 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich Text in Splines umwandeln? Ich möchte die Buchstaben einzeln in der Größe ändern können.

Vielen Dank

Georg


----------

